# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Gabes (Tunisia)

## Παναγιώτης

Έγινε ευρύτερα γνωστό από το Νίκο Καββαδία:

Ολονυχτίς τον πότισες με το κρασί του Μίδα
κι ο φάρος τον ελίκνιζε με τρεις αναλαμπές
Δίπλα ο λοστρόμος με μακριά πειρατική πλεξίδα
κι αλάργα μας το σκοτεινό λιμάνι του Gab&#232;s

Το Γκαμπές είναι ένα λιμάνι της Τυνησίας κοντά στα σύνορα με τη Λιβύη περίπου 34° 54' Β 10° 07' Α. Προστατεύεται από δύο μόλους και είσοδος του λιμανιού γίνεται από ένα βυθοκορημένο δίαυλο (βάθος 12,5 m)  και ουσιαστικά είναι δυο λιμάνια το εμπορικό από όπου μεταφέρονται τα προϊόντα των χημικών βιομηχανιών και ένα μικρό ψαράδικο λιμάνι. Το εμπορικό λιμάνι έχει περίπου 1750m λιμενικών εγκαταστάσεων.
gabes.jpg Πηγή εικόνας:http://www.ommp.nat.tn/en/index2.php

Τα παλιότερα χρόνια μαζεύονταν πολλοί περιθωριακοί και τυχοδιώκτες εκεί.

----------

